# Lake Alma 3/26/2008



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

Caught this bass fishing lake alma today. Caught it on a 6 inch jerk bait. Bottomed out a 30 lbs scale.Also caught nine bass between 12 to 15 inches. Real good fight on 12 line with bass pole. Never seen a carp eat a jerk bait till today. Guess there is a first time for everything.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Although I am jealous as hell of your Wednesday bass fishing catch. I'm not jealous of your spelling of the word carp! LOL HA HA!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Look's like a white Amur (spel)


----------



## Ohiobowhunter (Jul 9, 2007)

I always knew you bass fishing guys were really just out there trying to catch those big carp.....and now I have proof. Always in that shallow water, in those little bays with feeder creeks, moving very slowly with those electric trolling motors so they won't spook. 

Man...this is as good as having a picture of bigfoot or one of those flying saucers.....I always knew it!!!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Definately a grass carp...good sized one too

Jake


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

Caught it on the 50% off bass pro reel that was in hot deals forum. Good thing is it still works fine Whats wrong with the spelling of carp you spelled it the same way lol lol hahahahaha


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

didnt know lake alma had carp in it.. had to get a good look at the background in the pic and realized i know ole noodle head!! .. sup buddy??? this is jarvis


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

not much how you and your family doing? lake alma is full os grass crap. thats what people are saying the one i caught was. I fished alma today in the wind and only caught 6 bass one a little over 3lbs send me a message sometime and we will fish it. let me know


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

me and the family are great.. other then all the work im doing.. working 7 days a week .. 70 hours a week.. sucks butt... it dont leave me time to fish..


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I bet when that thing started tugging on the line you thought you had the world record large mouth!

Lg_mouth


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

yea i did at first but about 5 minutes into it and no surface then i knew something was wrong. I though for sure it was a cat but it wasnt lol


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch, amurs will from time to time eat other baits. It's definitally a rarity. Post that down in the carp forums, they'll love ya for it!


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

just did hope no one gets mad!!!!


----------

